# I need a new scope for my .454 Taurus Raging Bull.



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

I have the Bushnell Elite on it now, but want something better. Ive had the Nikon, don't like it. Im thinking Leupold.....

Are there any high end scopes for handguns that I don't know about ?


----------



## Capt Rick Hiott (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Capt Rick Hiott said:


> *Thanks for the help guys!*


Probably because not too many people on this forum have scopes on their handguns! Not too many "Taurus" aficionado's either.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

Posting a scope question for a Taurus on the Ruger forum might have a little to do with no answers as well.

The only glass I ever had on a revolver was an Aimpoint on an S&W 686, and that's only a red dot


----------

